# Lumen conparison chart



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Well not exactly! OK, not in the traditional way your thinking.

You can use this link and at the bottom is light selection.
With this use the plus tab it opens, select the light, select exact light
and boom your in. (it lists what your looking for)

Visual


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.hipspro.com/pubs/Lighting_comparison_chart.pdf


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Anyone have a good chart to compare lumen output of the 5 most used lamps? Not including mercs.


First number is for new lamps. Generally not useful in the real world. Second number is after roughly half way into rated life. Called the "mean" or "design" lumen. The latter is used for lighting design. 

MH: Pulse = has a starter in fixture. No third electrode. 
Probe = no starter, has a third electrode in lamp. 

400W Pulse 40,000/30,000 
175w Pulse 16K/11K

400w Probe 36K/24K
175w Probe 13K/9K

HPS
100 HPS 10K/9K 


T5HO
51W & 54W: 5000/4700

T8

Note:T8 lamps are seldom operated at 1.0 BF. You need to pay attention to this or you'll goof. Everything except for T8 lamps generally use 1.0. 

The 0.88 and 1.15 are real world ballast output. The power use changes correspondingly, not the efficiency. Use the values for 0.88 as a default. 

four foot 800 series. 

32W(2950/2800)/book
(0.88 normal) :2600/2460
(1.15 hibay): 3400/3220

28W(2725/2550)/book 
(0.88 normal) : 2400/2250

Also use 2250 lumens per lamp for now outlawed low bid 7xx such as 735, 741 in standard fixture. 
LEDs: 
Always marketed in initial lumens. Mean lumens are not published, because manufacturers still don't know it yet. 

ALWAYS look at the life rating. I personally recommend 1.2 to 1.25(for now) multiplier to protect maintained output as they have a significant degradation. No guarantee here. 

Standard two lamp T8 in a 85% utilization fixture: 
using mean lumens for 0.88. Multiply by 85% delivery efficiency: 4182. 

To match the above system with LEDs, you multiply 4182 by 1.2 to 1.25 to high degradation of LEDs. The initial lumen in this case should be 5,000 to 5,200. 
Use 1.05 to 1.1 for LED fixtures rated in L90. 

Rated life assumes degradation to 70% in general. (L70)
Degradation to 90% on extremely expensive architectural grade and street lights. (L90)


----------

